# I love you



## minimouse9

Hi, I have a boyfriend thats greek and i want to impress him by saying "I LOVE YOU!" In Greek, I would Love it, if you could tell me how.


----------



## elineo

Σ' ΑΓΑΠΑΩ! or  σ' αγαπάω! (s´agapao) ¨"g" pronounced like "y" in "yea"


----------



## minimouse9

I Cant Read That, LOL! How Do i say it In Letters?  Like "ghswvbwsd jf'????


----------



## minimouse9

So like Sahyepo? I want to make it perfect!


----------



## elineo

You are close.... sahyapo the "a" like in "that" no "e"


----------



## minimouse9

Ok got it! One more thing, Do i say it FAST or SLOW? =)


----------



## elliest_5

Oh no, don't say "sahyapo" that's gonna sound funny! I suggest you watch that extract of a very famous old greek movie - the girl keeps repeating it - and practice with that 
the phonological writing of the phrase is [saγa-'po] (you stress the last syllable and you pronounce "γ" like this : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Voiced_velar_fricative.ogg  (there's no matching sound in english)


----------



## shawnee

You might also like to investigate the umpteen threads on the subject already discussed here by entering 'I love you' in the WR dictionary window above. But you won't find better than elliest 5's youtube link!


----------



## an-alfabeto

elliest_5 said:


> Oh no, don't say "sahyapo" that's gonna sound funny! I suggest you watch that extract of a very famous old greek movie - the girl keeps repeating it - and practice with that
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A35vXdHRpDs


 
Excellent link, elliest_5! I'm gonna practice too!


----------

